# Another Fasttech question ha ha



## dannler (11/9/14)

Hey guys so this is my first post on this forum, im glad to be a part of the vaping family...but!!!

Im busy doing a order from fastech, and i want to order a ohm tester, it has a built in battery, due to that they told me this

''Thank you for writing to us.We regret to mention that there is no available shipping service to ship any products related to e-cigarette currently except Singapore post registered airmail,Malaysia post registered airmail and Registered Surface Mail via Hong Kong Post at FastTech.Thank you.''

So my question is, have any of you guys used the aboved mentioned service? What are your thoughts on it? If it is possible to send built in battery units via these services what will s-a customs do?

In advance thanks alot
Regards
Dannler


----------



## capetocuba (11/9/14)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I ordered this unit https://www.fasttech.com/products/1721500 and it came in via Singapore post no hastle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (11/9/14)

Derick also ordered and it came via Singapore post, it's slow but it arrived


----------



## Derick (11/9/14)

Co-worker ordered VTC5's from them and it went via singapore post - this was in July - still waiting - he's contacted fasttech and they said that batteries do take longer, they asked him to wait another week and if nothing yet, they will contact the mail company and try and track it down


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

Derick said:


> Co-worker ordered VTC5's from them and it went via singapore post - this was in July - still waiting - he's contacted fasttech and they said that batteries do take longer, they asked him to wait another week and if nothing yet, they will contact the mail company and try and track it down


as far as I know loose batteries can't fly, they are loaded in a container and go for a nice long boat ride.


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

Thanks for the quick reply guys. Those that ordered the tester with built in battery, how long did it take about? Longer than sending non battery items via the same service? Or the same? Did you guys send it to your local post office or home address?


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

Then also for non battery items, which is the best service to use? Between all the options they give, best=quickest


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

There is nothing quick about fasttech, expect delivery times of 4 to 6 weeks, regardless of the delivery option you choose. If you're in a hurry check one of the local retailers and support local

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

What i ment is, i know dhl is usually fast, and they have a dhl option. And experience with that?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

dannler said:


> What i ment is, i know dhl is usually fast, and they have a dhl option. And experience with that?


I don't personally have experience with DHL and fasttech, I've only used Singpost with the optional tracking for $1 extra. DHL should be considerably quicker than the postage options but they do cost more, my research has showed that you are guaranteed to pay the full import fees if you use a courier.


----------



## Derick (11/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> as far as I know loose batteries can't fly, they are loaded in a container and go for a nice long boat ride.



Well, depends on the shipping company - some allow it, as long as you pay a 'dangerous goods' fee - when we order stuff with batteries, we use TNT, they have no qualms flying batteries as long as you tell them and you are willing to pay the extra fee

We recently ordered a large batch of Efest batteries and that was flown in with TNT, arrived here in the same amount of time as anything else we have ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/9/14)

dannler said:


> What i ment is, i know dhl is usually fast, and they have a dhl option. And experience with that?


Only problem with buying stuff from fasttech and then using DHL is that the cost of shipping from China to SA with DHL is huge - it is fine for vendors that bring in 100 of an item or whatever, because then the shipping per item does not work out that much - but if you are only going to bring in a few, then the whole point of going via fasttech is going to be lost - as the price will actually work out more than just buying from the original manufacturer


----------



## Ricgt (11/9/14)

For fasttech shipping via DHL your order has to be over $700 I think excluding shipping and import duty costs… Smoktech has a nice combo of ohm/voltage meter for R300.00 available from one of the local suppliers.


----------



## dannler (11/9/14)

Okay so singapore it is, should i list my home address or my postal address?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

dannler said:


> Okay so singapore it is, should i list my home address or my postal address?


postal


----------

